# جاوبو عليا تكسبو ثواب ...... اشمعنا دة ؟؟؟؟



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

فيه سؤال نفسى الاقيله اجابة قبل ما اموت و بعد ما حمارى غلب :dntknw: - احم - اقصد ملقيتلهوش اجابة يعنى قولت اسأل اخواتى فى المنتدى و اكيد هلاقى اجابة تشفى غليلى 
الموقف بيتكرر كل يوم الاقى فلانة بتحب فلان !!!!!!! فلانة يا سبحان الله و* اشمعنا* فلان دة بالذات ؟؟؟ دى تعرف شباب كتير افضل منه ماديا او شكلا او مركز او غيره بس هى بتحب دة !!!!!! :a82: 

فلان بيحب علانة !!!! ياراجل و اشمعنا علانة بقا ؟ دة يعرف شوية بنات احلى منها 100 مرة و لو على الشقاوة ولا الهدوء يعرف الاجدع منها فى كل دة اشمعنا هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :dntknw: 

السؤال اشمعنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ و ابوس ايديكم محدش يقولى نصيب و نعم بالله عارفة انه نصيب صدقونى بس بغض النظر عن انه نصيب بيبقى فيه حاجة الانسان او الانسانة شايفينها مختلفة فى الشخص او الشخصة اللى بيحبوهم ..... ايه هى الحاجة دى بقا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ و اشمعنا يعنى هو شافها و غيره مشفهاش فى نفس الانسان او الانسانة دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مستنية الاجابات على احر من الجمر  :smil13:


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2012)

المشكله مش فى فلان حب فلانه ولا فلانه حبت فلان
المشكله فى مجموعه المتطفلين اللى حواليهم  
هو من احب وهو من يتحمل نتائج حبه 
حلوة كلب واكلها مضروبه بالنار قبل كدة
مش من حق حد يتدخل فى قلب انسان ويقوله انت ازاى اختارت دى


----------



## عاطف ياهو (10 فبراير 2012)

_اكيد  كل واحد بيحب حد  بيبقى شايف فيه حاجه هو محتاج اليها.. وراسم صوره ليها فى خياله  ولما يلاقيها فيه بيتعلق بيه.... مثلا  واحد محتاج  للرومانسيه   وبيحبها .... لو وجد شخص رومنسى اكيد هيحبه.....  غالبا  يوجد اسباب .... وتختلف من شخص الى شخص....._


----------



## ارووجة (10 فبراير 2012)

القلب وما يهوى....!!!!
 لما تشوف   دول مش مناسبين لبعض   بس  هم شايفين  انهم خلقو     لبعض..
يمكن  لانه   انت  بتفكري بالانسان  اللي  بتحلمي بيه وشايفاه   مناسب  ليكي    كمان  هيكون مناسبك  لغيرك....
 هالتفكير     غلط   كل واحد   بحب  التاني حسب  طبعه  وافكاره  وغير العاطفة  واشيا تانية....

والحب  الحقيقي يااختي  انك تحبي  شخص رغم  عيوبه وليس حسناته  متل المال والشكل لانه لما تروح الحسنات  بيروح الحب معه....
والشخصين اللي بيحبو بعض   شايفين كل واحد التاني انه احسن  شخص بالدنيا   حتى لو كان في احسن منه بكتير...


وبعدين الظروف والاحداث   اللي بتجمعهم بتلعب دور  كبير
  كان ممكن يلتقي  بواحدة  غيرها   ويحبها برضو....يعني  قسمة ونصيب ههه  بتلعب دور كبير


----------



## shamaoun (10 فبراير 2012)

الذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان 
الحب مش مهم عنده الشكل او الحالة مادية او الاجتماعية 
الحب ده احساس جميل جدا جدا ..... 
الحب الحقيقي هو اللي بيصنع المعجزات بقوة ربنا طبعا
الحب الروحي بعيد عن الشهوات الردية هو اللي بيستمر حتى بعد الجواز 

ولما تحبي هتعرفي ليه اشمعنا ده ....


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 فبراير 2012)

*اشمعنا!!!*
*علشان احنا بنبص من بره و من الخارج--- ده عارف بنات كتير احلا من دى و هو يستاهل احسن بكتير-- بس ده اولا حشر مناخير و ثانيا حكم على الظاهر -- ممكن تبقا دى اطيب قلب-- و كل واحد بيختلف عن التانى فى الى يحب الراجل الطيب اوى و الرومانسى و فى الى بعتبر ده مش راجل يحب الراجل الجامد الى مش بيبين مشاعرو اوى- و و و و و و ذى كدا اختلاف الناس فى الستطعام الاكل-- بس اعتقد كلنا مشتركين فى كنتاكى --فينك يا رانيا هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (10 فبراير 2012)

باختصار لما تحب والناس يقولولك اشمعنى دى وقتها هتعرف اشمعنى


----------



## bob (10 فبراير 2012)

*كل واحد بيبقي راسم للبنت اللي عايز يرتبط بيها صورة في خياله و بيحاول يدور عليها في وسط كل البنات و ده بيحصل لما يتعرف علي ناس كتير تلاقيه بينجذب لحد معين و باقي الناس كده و لما بيلاقي صورة مقربة ليها بيبدء ينجذب ليها و يحب كل الصفات فيها رغم وجود عيوب و ممكن تكون جوهرية كمان
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 فبراير 2012)

انا مقتنعه بحاجه ومش عارفه اذا كانت صح ولا غلط

بس انا مقتنعه بيها جدا

ربنا زمان خلق حواء من ضلع ادم 
يعني لما فلانه وعلان بيحبوا بحب
يبقوا فلانه دي بالذات من ضلع علان دا بالذات
عشان كدا هما لبعض وانجذبوا لبعض وحبوا بعض
وهايكملوا حياتهم مع بعض رغم انف واعتراض الاخرين 


بس كدا 
حد فاهم حاجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انا مقتنعه بحاجه ومش عارفه اذا كانت صح ولا غلط
> 
> بس انا مقتنعه بيها جدا
> 
> ...



لا مش متفق معاكي
والناس اللي بتسيب بعض دي اية  ?
ـــ

*
بالنسبة للسؤال بأة وصاحبة الموضوع
هسألك انا شوية اسألة 

اشمعنا يعني انتي اتولدتي من والدك ووالدتك دي ؟ لية مش من اب وام تانين ؟
اشمعنا يعني اسمك شقاوة قلم ؟ لية مش شقاوة منقلة ولا مسطرة  ?
سخيف صح  ?

نفس الاسئلة اللي مالهاش معنى دي !
اشمعنا 
عشان انا حبيت فلانة
عشان كلمة حب بتعني ، اني بشوف غيرها واحسن منها بس برضو بحبها
بتغلط فيا وتجرحني ، ولما تتأسف بنسى وكأن مفيش حاجة حصلت
اللي بعلمها واحدة واحدة ازاي نفكر عشان نبني بيت كويس نعيش فيه ونجيب اولاد يتربوا كويس 

اشمعنا ؟
عشان بحبها *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> المشكله مش فى فلان حب فلانه ولا فلانه حبت فلان
> المشكله فى مجموعه المتطفلين اللى حواليهم
> هو من احب وهو من يتحمل نتائج حبه
> حلوة كلب واكلها مضروبه بالنار قبل كدة
> مش من حق حد يتدخل فى قلب انسان ويقوله انت ازاى اختارت دى



مش بتطفل و ربنا اقولك اصل انا لسة مجربتش الموضوع دة فكنت عايزة اعرف يعنى هحب حد على اى اساس و هختاره ولا الموضوع هيجى كدة فقولت استفيد بتجارب الاخرين .... شوفت انت ظلمتنى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

عاطف ياهو قال:


> _اكيد  كل واحد بيحب حد  بيبقى شايف فيه حاجه هو محتاج اليها.. وراسم صوره ليها فى خياله  ولما يلاقيها فيه بيتعلق بيه.... مثلا  واحد محتاج  للرومانسيه   وبيحبها .... لو وجد شخص رومنسى اكيد هيحبه.....  غالبا  يوجد اسباب .... وتختلف من شخص الى شخص....._



ماهو الفكرة بقا ان بيبقى فيه كذا حد رومانسى و هو بيشوف دى بس و بيبقى الباقيين بالنسبة له عادى   :thnk0001:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

ارووجة قال:


> القلب وما يهوى....!!!!
> لما تشوف   دول مش مناسبين لبعض   بس  هم شايفين  انهم خلقو     لبعض..
> يمكن  لانه   انت  بتفكري بالانسان  اللي  بتحلمي بيه وشايفاه   مناسب  ليكي    كمان  هيكون مناسبك  لغيرك....
> هالتفكير     غلط   كل واحد   بحب  التاني حسب  طبعه  وافكاره  وغير العاطفة  واشيا تانية....
> ...



*فى الاخر برضه قولتيلى قسمة و نصيب* :smile01


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

shamaoun قال:


> الذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان
> الحب مش مهم عنده الشكل او الحالة مادية او الاجتماعية
> الحب ده احساس جميل جدا جدا .....
> الحب الحقيقي هو اللي بيصنع المعجزات بقوة ربنا طبعا
> ...



*اهو كلمة اما تحبى هتعرفى دى بتفكرنى بكلمة اما تكبرى هتفهمى اما كانو بيقولوهالى و انا عندى 5 سنين ..... و انا هفضل مستنية بقا اما احب ... و بعدين ايش عرفنى بقا انى هحب صح ؟؟؟ اذا مكنتش عارفة ايه اسباب انى احب حد معين ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اشمعنا!!!*
> *علشان احنا بنبص من بره و من الخارج--- ده عارف بنات كتير احلا من دى و هو يستاهل احسن بكتير-- بس ده اولا حشر مناخير و ثانيا حكم على الظاهر -- ممكن تبقا دى اطيب قلب-- و كل واحد بيختلف عن التانى فى الى يحب الراجل الطيب اوى و الرومانسى و فى الى بعتبر ده مش راجل يحب الراجل الجامد الى مش بيبين مشاعرو اوى- و و و و و و ذى كدا اختلاف الناس فى الستطعام الاكل-- بس اعتقد كلنا مشتركين فى كنتاكى --فينك يا رانيا هههههههههههههههههههههه*



*يا جدعان انا مش حشرية اوى كدة صدقونى بس كان عندى امل اعرف السبب 
رانيا مين لو عندها اجابة تقنعنى ناديها و انا اجيبلك حاجة حلوة* :smile01


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> باختصار لما تحب والناس يقولولك اشمعنى دى وقتها هتعرف اشمعنى



* و انا هفضل مستنية اما احب بقا *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *كل واحد بيبقي راسم للبنت اللي عايز يرتبط بيها صورة في خياله و بيحاول يدور عليها في وسط كل البنات و ده بيحصل لما يتعرف علي ناس كتير تلاقيه بينجذب لحد معين و باقي الناس كده و لما بيلاقي صورة مقربة ليها بيبدء ينجذب ليها و يحب كل الصفات فيها رغم وجود عيوب و ممكن تكون جوهرية كمان
> *



مممم يعنى هى بتبقى مجرد من صورة موجودة اصلا ؟ يخلق من الشبه اربعين و فيه ناس كتير بيتشاركو فى صفات كتيرة ..... هل معنى كدة انك ممكن تحب اكتر من واحدة ؟ لمجرد ان كلهم شبه الصورة اللى راسمها ؟؟؟:smil13:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انا مقتنعه بحاجه ومش عارفه اذا كانت صح ولا غلط
> 
> بس انا مقتنعه بيها جدا
> 
> ...





*ايوة انا فهماكى جدا كنت بفكر فى كدة بس ماشاء الله فيه شباب بيحبو 100 مرة و هما كلهم 24 ضلع معرفش بيجيبو الباقى منين :smile01  *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

_طب ع كده يا ستي ولا حد كان اتعذب وكلو لقي اللي هو عاوزو في الشخص اللي حبو
يعني انا هتختار حد معين الاول واشوف مواصفاتو وبعدين احبو
كده قلبي شغال بريموت
امال ليه سموه حب عشان الاحساس اللي بياخدنا ويجدبنا لحد معين
ليه الشخص ده بقى وبالذات فالجواب في القلب وده لما تحبي هتلاقي الجواب
بس جملة قسمه ونصيب اللي انتي معترضه عليه هههههه
مهو في الاخر قسمه ونصيب
ما اعظم خفايا الحب ومش خفايا بس دي بلاوي يا ستي
سؤالك جميل
_


----------



## ميرنا (10 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و انا هفضل مستنية اما احب بقا *


 لانى دى حاجة تتحس متتشرحش


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> لا مش متفق معاكي
> والناس اللي بتسيب بعض دي اية  ?
> ـــ
> 
> ...





الناس اللى بتسيب بعض عادى ضلع و اتكسر  :smile01

بصراحة ردك افحمنى بغض النظر عن انى حساك هتقوم تجيبنى من شعرى :gun:  يعنى انت بتقول ان الحب حاجة غير مبررة من الاخر كدة و مش عارفلها اسباب و جاى تزعق فيا كمان ماشى ربنا يسامحك على الضرب دة بس واضح انك ادرى و هحاول اقتنع انه مالهوش سبب:thnk0001:


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2012)

الحب الحقيقى لا دين له
ولا قواعد ولا نظام معين ثابت ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _طب ع كده يا ستي ولا حد كان اتعذب وكلو لقي اللي هو عاوزو في الشخص اللي حبو
> يعني انا هتختار حد معين الاول واشوف مواصفاتو وبعدين احبو
> كده قلبي شغال بريموت
> امال ليه سموه حب عشان الاحساس اللي بياخدنا ويجدبنا لحد معين
> ...



انتى اللى ردك اجمل و خلاص و امرى لله بدات اقتنع انها اسرار تحس ولا تفهم


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> الحب الحقيقى لا دين له
> ولا قواعد ولا نظام معين ثابت ​



*دى زى الارهاب كدة لا دين له . بهزر طبعا 

واضح انه مالهوش اى حاجة تتفهم و انى بقالى سنين بفكر فى حالة مينفعش فيها التفكير اصلا* :ura1:


----------



## the shepherd (10 فبراير 2012)

بصي هو في المووضع دة ممتع قوي  يعني السؤال الي انت بتطرحيه هو " كيف نحب " و بجد دة سؤال مغري قوي و علشان تفهمي احنا بنحب و ننجذب للاشخاص ازاي لازم تعرفي الاول معني الحب و انواع الحب و كيمياء الحب و خريطة الحب و .................. فهي حاجة ممتعة بجد بس عبها انك لو عقلانية قوي الحب هتحللي كل حاجة لدرجة انك هتعرفي سبب انجذابك لاشخاص معينين دون غيرهم و دة الي حد كبير بيقضي علي غموض الحب و اسراره .
و في كتب كتير قوي بتتناول الموضوع دة لو تحبي انا ممكن اقولك اسم 10 -12 كتاب عاليين جدا قرتهم بيتناولوا الموضوع ده


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> بصي هو في المووضع دة ممتع قوي  يعني السؤال الي انت بتطرحيه هو " كيف نحب " و بجد دة سؤال مغري قوي و علشان تفهمي احنا بنحب و ننجذب للاشخاص ازاي لازم تعرفي الاول معني الحب و انواع الحب و كيمياء الحب و خريطة الحب و .................. فهي حاجة ممتعة بجد بس عبها انك لو عقلانية قوي الحب هتحللي كل حاجة لدرجة انك هتعرفي سبب انجذابك لاشخاص معينين دون غيرهم و دة الي حد كبير بيقضي علي غموض الحب و اسراره .
> و في كتب كتير قوي بتتناول الموضوع دة لو تحبي انا ممكن اقولك اسم 10 -12 كتاب عاليين جدا قرتهم بيتناولوا الموضوع ده



*هو انا معاك ان الموضوع ممتع و انا قريت بس مش كتب كاملة عشان مكدبش عليك بس لقيتهم معقدين الموضوع و انى هفقد اصلا جمال الحب فى تحليله الرهيب دة 
و بعدين اخلص الكتب اللى ورايا يا افندم و بعدين اقرا 10 - 12 كتاب دة انا احب اسهل* :t23:


----------



## the shepherd (10 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه صدقيني كدة احسنلك لو قرتيهم مش هتعرفي تحبي  و هتنضمي للجماعة المغضوب عليها " الغير قادرين علي الحب او الاستمتاع به "


----------



## Critic (10 فبراير 2012)

الاعجاب او الانجذاب لشخص معين بذاته له اسبابه طبعا الموضوع مش عشوائى ولا هو قضاء وقدر
اغلب الظن ان الانسان مش هيبقى مدرك اسباب انجذابه للشخص ده بالذات ...لكن عدم ادراكه مش معناه ان مفيش اسباب
غالبا الشخص اللى بننجذب ليه بينطبق عليه مواصفات الصورة المتخزنة جوا عقلنا
الصورة دى اتكونت مع الزمن من خلال تجارب الحياة ....صفة حلوة فى امه او ابوه .......صفة شكلية او جسمية بتفكره بحد عزيز عليه...صفة بتفكره بنفسه ...صفة بتكمله ....صفة كان بيحلم تكون عنده ....صفة موجودة فى صديق الطفولة ...الخ ....كل الصفات دى بتكون محببة جدا ووجدوها فى شخص معين بتخلينا نميل ليه ....فلما كذا حاجة من الحاجات دى تجتمع فى شخص معين الانجذاب بيبقى اقوى ....فى حين ان عكس الصفات دى بتخلينا ننفر من ناس معينه من غير ما نعرف السبب (النفور برضو مش عشوائى !)


----------



## the shepherd (10 فبراير 2012)

كريتك . دخلت انت حرقت الموضوع مش كنت استنيت يمكن نزلناله حاجة لوحده


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> لا مش متفق معاكي
> والناس اللي بتسيب بعض دي اية  ?
> ـــ
> *D*



يا كيرو مهم بيفضلوا يحبوا ويسيبوا 
لحد ما يلاقوا الشخص اللي يحس انه منه 
فبيكمل معاه للابد

دا قصدي يعني


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> الناس اللى بتسيب بعض عادى ضلع و اتكسر  :smile01



ياختي عسل :smile01



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> بصراحة ردك افحمنى بغض النظر عن انى حساك هتقوم تجيبنى من شعرى :gun:  يعنى انت بتقول ان الحب حاجة غير مبررة من الاخر كدة و مش عارفلها اسباب و جاى تزعق فيا كمان ماشى ربنا يسامحك على الضرب دة بس واضح انك ادرى و هحاول اقتنع انه مالهوش سبب:thnk0001:



ههههههه
لا ابدا
بس احنا بنتواصل بالكتابة فطبيعي اني اراعي وانا بكتب اسيب عندك انطباع عن الكلام ، عشان تعرفي توزنية وتعقلية وتفهمية 
بقول كلام كبير صح ؟:59:

موضوعك حلو وسؤال جميل
ربنا يباركك ، وتقعي ف انسان كويس يحفظك
ولو انتي من فريق مش عايزة اتجوز فيارب تعنسي


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ايوة انا فهماكى جدا كنت بفكر فى كدة بس ماشاء الله فيه شباب بيحبو 100 مرة و هما كلهم 24 ضلع معرفش بيجيبو الباقى منين :smile01  *



ههههههههه مهو لو كان لاقي اللي منه علي طول
ماكنش يحب ال 100 دول :smile01


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا كيرو مهم بيفضلوا يحبوا ويسيبوا
> لحد ما يلاقوا الشخص اللي يحس انه منه
> فبيكمل معاه للابد
> 
> دا قصدي يعني



لا غلط يابنتي الكلام دة 
ضلوع اية وبتاع اية بس 
مش مقتنع انا

اقنعيني


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> لا غلط يابنتي الكلام دة
> ضلوع اية وبتاع اية بس
> مش مقتنع انا
> 
> اقنعيني



:thnk0001:اممممممممممممممممم

اقنعك ليه ياعمنا 
انت شوف نفسك كدا واقعد معاها وفكر
هتلاقي نفسك بتشوف كتير وبتدور علي حد معين 
بمواصفات وشكل واسلوب وروح معينه
ويكون قريب منك ليه بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لانك عازه شخص يكملك وتكمله

وكمان كفايه انا مقتنعه :smile01


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> :thnk0001:اممممممممممممممممم
> 
> اقنعك ليه ياعمنا
> انت شوف نفسك كدا واقعد معاها وفكر
> ...



انتي بتتكلمي كدة لية
يارجاااااااااااااااااااالة ، هاتوا الحصنة وحصلوني :bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud:

انا باة مبدورش 
ومش هدي ضلوعي لحد
وناديلي الكبير هنا بأة :act23:


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انتي بتتكلمي كدة لية
> يارجاااااااااااااااااااالة ، هاتوا الحصنة وحصلوني :bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud:
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
مش بمزاجك ضلعك موجودك من الازال في حواء
لما يجي وقتها من غير ما تدور هتلاقيها
اجباري يعني :ura1:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> مش بمزاجك ضلعك موجودك من الازال في حواء
> لما يجي وقتها من غير ما تدور هتلاقيها
> اجباري يعني :ura1:



يابتني متغيظنيش :act23::act23:
بدل مالم الرجالة وتبأة خناقة هنا

انا ماليش ضلع ولو شوفتو هكسرو


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

صلو ع الضلوع يا جماعه


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> يابتني متغيظنيش :act23::act23:
> بدل مالم الرجالة وتبأة خناقة هنا
> 
> انا ماليش ضلع ولو شوفتو هكسرو




اي اي اي كفايه ضرب بقي راسه وجعته
هههههههههههههه :smile01


يا ساتر يارب 
طب سلفه لحد عاوزه احسن
واهو تاخد فيه ثواب:smile01


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صلو ع الضلوع يا جماعه



اللهم ما صلي عليكي يا ضلوع
:new8:


----------



## bob (10 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> مممم يعنى هى بتبقى مجرد من صورة موجودة اصلا ؟ يخلق من الشبه اربعين و فيه ناس كتير بيتشاركو فى صفات كتيرة ..... هل معنى كدة انك ممكن تحب اكتر من واحدة ؟ لمجرد ان كلهم شبه الصورة اللى راسمها ؟؟؟:smil13:


*بتبقي خليط من الصورة اللي قربتني منها بجانب مشاعري اللي بتتكون ناحيتها*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه صدقيني كدة احسنلك لو قرتيهم مش هتعرفي تحبي  و هتنضمي للجماعة المغضوب عليها " الغير قادرين علي الحب او الاستمتاع به "



 ااااااااة لا انا عايزة اعرف الاسباب اة اتعقد تؤ تؤ تؤ ..... حرام مش اخر حاجة حلوة هضيعها على نفسي ابقى مفترية حتى .... كدة غلط على صحتكم على فكرة :giveup:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> الاعجاب او الانجذاب لشخص معين بذاته له اسبابه طبعا الموضوع مش عشوائى ولا هو قضاء وقدر
> اغلب الظن ان الانسان مش هيبقى مدرك اسباب انجذابه للشخص ده بالذات ...لكن عدم ادراكه مش معناه ان مفيش اسباب
> غالبا الشخص اللى بننجذب ليه بينطبق عليه مواصفات الصورة المتخزنة جوا عقلنا
> الصورة دى اتكونت مع الزمن من خلال تجارب الحياة ....صفة حلوة فى امه او ابوه .......صفة شكلية او جسمية بتفكره بحد عزيز عليه...صفة بتفكره بنفسه ...صفة بتكمله ....صفة كان بيحلم تكون عنده ....صفة موجودة فى صديق الطفولة ...الخ ....كل الصفات دى بتكون محببة جدا ووجدوها فى شخص معين بتخلينا نميل ليه ....فلما كذا حاجة من الحاجات دى تجتمع فى شخص معين الانجذاب بيبقى اقوى ....فى حين ان عكس الصفات دى بتخلينا ننفر من ناس معينه من غير ما نعرف السبب (النفور برضو مش عشوائى !)




 كريتيك منورنى ياراجل دايما تجيبلى الرد اللى هو :smile01 بس عندى مشكلة صغننة .. معنى كدة اننا بنحب مجرد صور لشئ موجود فينا .... فيها تقليل شوية من قدر الانسان انى ابقى مجرد لصورة فى عين حبيبى لاصل ؟؟؟ ما انا اكيد هغير من الاصل :thnk0001:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

شكلك اسم ع مسمى يا شقاوة
ومحدش هيعرف يقنعك وعامله شقاوه اهو في الموضوع
ههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ههههههه
> لا ابدا
> بس احنا بنتواصل بالكتابة فطبيعي اني اراعي وانا بكتب اسيب عندك انطباع عن الكلام ، عشان تعرفي توزنية وتعقلية وتفهمية
> بقول كلام كبير صح ؟:59:
> ...





اة فقررت تسيبلى عاهة فى وشى عشان تتاكد ان رسالتك وصلت ماشى ماشى :smile01

لا مش لدرجة انى اعنس يعنى متقولهاليش فى وشى كدة يا اخى قولى ا ش ا احب مبدئيا و يحلها حلال بعد كدة :ura1:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *بتبقي خليط من الصورة اللي قربتني منها بجانب مشاعري اللي بتتكون ناحيتها*



رجعنا لنقطة الاصل تانى مشاعرك بتتكون ناحيتها لانها خليط من الصور دى ولا انت بتشوف الصفات دى فيها عشان انت اصلا حاسس حاجة نحيتها ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> شكلك اسم ع مسمى يا شقاوة
> ومحدش هيعرف يقنعك وعامله شقاوه اهو في الموضوع
> ههههههههههه



*انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ :blush2:  فين دة 
دى مجرد مناقشة بريئة و عايزة اوصل لنتيجة مقنعة مش اكتر :smile01*


----------



## bob (10 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> رجعنا لنقطة الاصل تانى مشاعرك بتتكون ناحيتها لانها خليط من الصور دى ولا انت بتشوف الصفات دى فيها عشان انت اصلا حاسس حاجة نحيتها ؟


*لا انا مشاعري بتتجه ناحيتها بسبب الصورة بجانب بعض الصفات التانية اللي بتبقي موجودة في المختارة*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *لا انا مشاعري بتتجه ناحيتها بسبب الصورة بجانب بعض الصفات التانية اللي بتبقي موجودة في المختارة*




مممم المختارة الكلمة دى جامدة اوى :t23:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ :blush2:  فين دة
> دى مجرد مناقشة بريئة و عايزة اوصل لنتيجة مقنعة مش اكتر :smile01*


منا قولتلك مش هتقتنعي غير لما تجربي
لان اللي احنا عاوزين نوصلو مش بيتكتب بيتحس وبس:new8:
ربنا يفرحك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> منا قولتلك مش هتقتنعي غير لما تجربي
> لان اللي احنا عاوزين نوصلو مش بيتكتب بيتحس وبس:new8:
> ربنا يفرحك



يارب يارب يارب :94:


----------



## the shepherd (10 فبراير 2012)

> معنى كدة اننا بنحب مجرد صور لشئ موجود فينا .... فيها تقليل شوية من قدر الانسان انى ابقى مجرد لصورة فى عين حبيبى لاصل


بصي هو انا عندي تعليق علي رايك دة و هو ان للحب انواع . و حب الرجل للمراة هو مزيج من كذا نوع ( المفروص يكون علي الاقل خالص نوعين ) . فالانجذاب للشخص علشان هو شبه صورة في عقلنا الباطن دة نوع واحد و جزء من المشاعر المركبة الي بنحسها تجاهه . فهي مش كل حاجة لكنها جزء من الحاجة الحلوة الاكبر .


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> بصي هو انا عندي تعليق علي رايك دة و هو ان للحب انواع . و حب الرجل للمراة هو مزيج من كذا نوع ( المفروص يكون علي الاقل خالص نوعين ) . فالانجذاب للشخص علشان هو شبه صورة في عقلنا الباطن دة نوع واحد و جزء من المشاعر المركبة الي بنحسها تجاهه . فهي مش كل حاجة لكنها جزء من الحاجة الحلوة الاكبر .



*مممممم طيب دة نوع و ايه التانى ؟ و ايه الحاجة الحلوة الاكبر ؟ و هل دى تخلينى كبنت يعنى استحمل فكرة انى صورة ؟؟؟ ماهو يا تبقى حاجة كبيرة اوى عشان اقبل بيها انى اتغاضى عن فكرة انى مجرد شبه لشحص تانى يا اما مش هقبل ببساطة الفكرة !!!!!  *


----------



## Critic (10 فبراير 2012)

محدش قال انك صورة
هو بيحبك علشان لاقى الصفات اللى بيحبها فيكى ...انتى اصل لأن الصفات دى فيكى فعلا مش بتمثلى او بتحاولى تكونى شبه حد...على شرط انه ميكونش انانى ويقبل اختلافاتك عن الصورة اللى رسمها واللى هيكتشفها مع الوقت ...اما لو مقبلش وابتدى يتحكم ويحاول يغيرك علشان تكونى نسخة من الصورة فده هيبقى حب مريض وهو شخص غير ناضج فعلا ...هل عرفت اوصلك الفرق بين النوعين ؟!


----------



## the shepherd (10 فبراير 2012)

انا هقولك علي الاقل المفروض يبقي بين الراجل و المراة نوعين من الحب الي هما الايروس و الفيليا . الايروس دة متعلق بالانجذاب ( physical attraction ) الي انت متضايقة منه انك صورة . وانا علشان افهمك اهميته ممكن تتخيلي انك مثلا معدية قدام بيت حلو قوي من برة وانت اصلا بتدوري علي بيت تسعيشي فيه فلما شكله يعجبك ( حب الايروس ) تقولي طب انا ممكن اقف و اتفرج عليه من جوه ( حب الفيليا : متعلق بالانجذاب علي المستوي الفكري و العلاقة و التعاملات في حد ذاتها ) فلو عجبك من جوة كمان  " يعني نشا بنكم حب فيليا " يبقي العلاقة ممكن تنجح قوي . يعني من الاخر حب الايروس هو البداية و رغم ان ممكن تقولي عليه سطحي قوي وتافه و ملوش لازمة بس للاسف في حالات كتير جدا هو الحاجة الوحيدة الي بتديك الدافع انك تبصي علي البيت من جوة " الولاد عامة تافهين و بيحبوا بعنيهم بعكس البنات بيحبوا بودانهم " بس المفروض الموضوع ميقفش عند الايروس و الا مش هنقدر نعتبره حب بجد علشان الايروس دة مجرد كيمياء في الجسم و بعد فترة بيختفي تاثيرة و الي بيفضل الفيليا و متعة العلاقة بنكم . 
اتمني كدة اكون وصلتلك جزء من الفكرة من غير ما اكون لكيت كتير  و بجد اكتر من كدة هتخليني انزل موضوع مخصوص


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> محدش قال انك صورة
> هو بيحبك علشان لاقى الصفات اللى بيحبها فيكى ...انتى اصل لأن الصفات دى فيكى فعلا مش بتمثلى او بتحاولى تكونى شبه حد...على شرط انه ميكونش انانى ويقبل اختلافاتك عن الصورة اللى رسمها واللى هيكتشفها مع الوقت ...اما لو مقبلش وابتدى يتحكم ويحاول يغيرك علشان تكونى نسخة من الصورة فده هيبقى حب مريض وهو شخص غير ناضج فعلا ...هل عرفت اوصلك الفرق بين النوعين ؟!



اقولك يا سيدى اللى اانا فهمته و تقولى صح ولالا ..... يعنى هو راسم صورة بيدور على شبهها ... و بيشوفنى حاجة شبيهة بالصورة دى و مع الوقت بيعرف ان فيه اختلافات مفترض انه هيقبلها فيا و ميحاولش يغيرها عشان يمخلينيش صورة طبق الاصل من صورة فى خياله ؟؟؟؟ تمام كدة .... هو جاب الصورة اللى فى خياله اصلا من ناس تانية و تجارب له فى الحياة فحتى لو محاولش يغيرنى و سابنى بعيوبى لازال شايفنى مشابهة لشئ هو كان بيحبه و هيفضل يقارن حتى لو مغيرش بس هيبقى جواه حاجة بتخليه يقارن بينى و بين الصورة اللى فى دماغه و دى حاجة مش فى صالحى فى الغالب !!!!!!


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> مش بتطفل و ربنا اقولك اصل انا لسة مجربتش الموضوع دة فكنت عايزة اعرف يعنى هحب حد على اى اساس و هختاره ولا الموضوع هيجى كدة فقولت استفيد بتجارب الاخرين .... شوفت انت ظلمتنى


انا اسف انى  حضرتك افتكرتى الرد عنك انتى 
لا دة بشكل عام 
عاوزة تعرفى هتحبى حد على اى اساس 
عارفه  دور البرد بيجى ازاى للبنى ادم ؟؟ 
لو عرفتى بيجى ازاى  هتعرفى الحب هيجيلك منين


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> انا هقولك علي الاقل المفروض يبقي بين الراجل و المراة نوعين من الحب الي هما الايروس و الفيليا . الايروس دة متعلق بالانجذاب ( physical attraction ) الي انت متضايقة منه انك صورة . وانا علشان افهمك اهميته ممكن تتخيلي انك مثلا معدية قدام بيت حلو قوي من برة وانت اصلا بتدوري علي بيت تسعيشي فيه فلما شكله يعجبك ( حب الايروس ) تقولي طب انا ممكن اقف و اتفرج عليه من جوه ( حب الفيليا : متعلق بالانجذاب علي المستوي الفكري و العلاقة و التعاملات في حد ذاتها ) فلو عجبك من جوة كمان  " يعني نشا بنكم حب فيليا " يبقي العلاقة ممكن تنجح قوي . يعني من الاخر حب الايروس هو البداية و رغم ان ممكن تقولي عليه سطحي قوي وتافه و ملوش لازمة بس للاسف في حالات كتير جدا هو الحاجة الوحيدة الي بتديك الدافع انك تبصي علي البيت من جوة " الولاد عامة تافهين و بيحبوا بعنيهم بعكس البنات بيحبوا بودانهم " بس المفروض الموضوع ميقفش عند الايروس و الا مش هنقدر نعتبره حب بجد علشان الايروس دة مجرد كيمياء في الجسم و بعد فترة بيختفي تاثيرة و الي بيفضل الفيليا و متعة العلاقة بنكم .
> اتمني كدة اكون وصلتلك جزء من الفكرة من غير ما اكون لكيت كتير  و بجد اكتر من كدة هتخليني انزل موضوع مخصوص




مممم حلو الكلام بس عاجبنى اكتر الاعتراف الحلو اللى بالاحمر دة ههههه الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة :smile01 .... انا كد فهتمك كويس طيب ما تكمل جميلك و تعمل موضوع كامل بقا و انا هقراه كله


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> انا اسف انى  حضرتك افتكرتى الرد عنك انتى
> لا دة بشكل عام
> عاوزة تعرفى هتحبى حد على اى اساس
> عارفه  دور البرد بيجى ازاى للبنى ادم ؟؟
> لو عرفتى بيجى ازاى  هتعرفى الحب هيجيلك منين



دور البرد بيجى يا اما فيرس  يا اما بكتيريا و عارفاهم كلهم مش مشكلتى فى البرد لكن الحب مش بيجى كدة للاسف 

انا بهزر معاك متتخضش كدة :smil15:


----------



## the shepherd (11 فبراير 2012)

> حلو الكلام بس عاجبنى اكتر الاعتراف الحلو اللى بالاحمر دة ههههه الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة


الواحد لازم يقول الي ليه و الي عليه " و ده ميمنعش ان البنات تافهين برضة :smil15: . في الحب يتساوي الجميع الشاب و الفتاة , الكهل و الطفل , ذو الخبرة و عديمها "
 و علشان خاطرك صدقيني هنزل موضوع مخصوص و هحاول اتعمق فيه علي قد ما اقدر " بس متشتكيش لو اتعقدتي في الاخر انت الي طلبتي " 
و انصحك لو فعلا مهتمة تصلي كويس علشان انا بطئ شوية في الكتابة " و بصراحة كمان في موضوع تاني في دماغي عاجبني عايز انزله الاول "


----------



## white.angel (11 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> انا هقولك علي الاقل المفروض يبقي بين الراجل و المراة نوعين من الحب الي هما الايروس و الفيليا . الايروس دة متعلق بالانجذاب ( physical attraction ) الي انت متضايقة منه انك صورة . وانا علشان افهمك اهميته ممكن تتخيلي انك مثلا معدية قدام بيت حلو قوي من برة وانت اصلا بتدوري علي بيت تسعيشي فيه فلما شكله يعجبك ( حب الايروس ) تقولي طب انا ممكن اقف و اتفرج عليه من جوه ( حب الفيليا : متعلق بالانجذاب علي المستوي الفكري و العلاقة و التعاملات في حد ذاتها ) فلو عجبك من جوة كمان  " يعني نشا بنكم حب فيليا " يبقي العلاقة ممكن تنجح قوي . يعني من الاخر حب الايروس هو البداية و رغم ان ممكن تقولي عليه سطحي قوي وتافه و ملوش لازمة بس للاسف في حالات كتير جدا هو الحاجة الوحيدة الي بتديك الدافع انك تبصي علي البيت من جوة " الولاد عامة تافهين و بيحبوا بعنيهم بعكس البنات بيحبوا بودانهم " بس المفروض الموضوع ميقفش عند الايروس و الا مش هنقدر نعتبره حب بجد علشان الايروس دة مجرد كيمياء في الجسم و بعد فترة بيختفي تاثيرة و الي بيفضل الفيليا و متعة العلاقة بنكم .
> اتمني كدة اكون وصلتلك جزء من الفكرة من غير ما اكون لكيت كتير  و بجد اكتر من كدة هتخليني انزل موضوع مخصوص


*اختلف معك يا اخى*
*الارتباط لا يعتمد على حب
 الايروس = الشهود الجسديه*
*ولا على حب
 الفيليا = انجذاب المراهقه*
*ولكنه يعتمد على 
حب الاغابى = المحبه الحقيقيه*​


----------



## the shepherd (11 فبراير 2012)

> اختلف معك يا اخى
> الارتباط لا يعتمد على حب
> الايروس = الشهود الجسديه
> ولا على حب
> ...



الاخت وايت انجل , انا مقلتش انه يعتمد علي الايروس انا قلت الايروس في اغلب الوقت بيبقي شرارة البداية . و الا ممكن حضرتك تقوليلي ليه ربنا وضعه في الانسان ؟ " و لو سمحتي متقوليش انه ظهر بسبب الخطية و سقوط الانسان فالميل الجنسي للاخر وضعه الله في الانسان قبل السقوط و ممكن لو مش مقتنعة نتطرق لاثبات كدة لو تحبي " و انا معاك ان المفروض الحب يعتمد علي الاغابي " وانا قلت ان علي الاقل المفروض يبقي في نوعين " و قلت علي الاقل علشان الي المفروض يحصل مش هو دايما بيحصل . يعني في فرق لما نتكلم عن الحالة المثالية و نتكلم عن الحالة الواقعية الي بتحصل . و علم النفس و الدراسات اثبتت ان للانسان احتياجات عميقة كدة لكل من انواع الحب المختلفة " الايروس و الفيليا و الاغابي و حب العشرة " و ميقدرش علاقة زوجية سوية بغياب اي نوع فيهم . يعني الانسان ميقدرش يعيش مع شريك حياته بحب الاغابي فقط و الا هنعتبره راهب و زي الكتاب المقدس ما قال مش كل الناس تقدر علي كدة الناس ليهم احتياجات اكتر من كدة " حب الاغابي متعلق بالروح و احنا حاليا عايشين بالجسد فلازم نختبر الحب علي المستوي الروحي و الجسدي و اغلب الناس عامة مش بيفرق معاهم انهم يختبروه في صورة الاغابي علي المستوي الروحي " و هسال حضرتك سؤال ممكن تقوليلي ضمن الاف الاشخاص المتزوجين الي حضرتك تعرفيهم تعرفي او تعتقدي كام زوجين عندهم حب الاغبابي لبعض فعلا ؟؟ و اتمني يكونوا اكتر من الي انا اعرفهم علشان الي انا اعرفهم شبه معدومين


----------



## the shepherd (11 فبراير 2012)

و علي فكرة انا اختلف مع حضرتك في تعريفك لحب الايروس و الفيليا . و ممكن حضرتك ترجعي لكتب علم نفس مسيحية متقدمة شوية علشان تتعرفي علي مفهوم مختلف عن انواع الحب . علشان كان في مدرسة بتهاجم انواع الحب دي لمجرد عدم فهم طبيعتهم بصورة عميقة و كاملة . بس كل الاتجاهات الحالية " دراسات مسيحية " بتاكد علي اهمية انواع الحب دي في العلاقة و مش بتهاجمها او بتقلل منها الا في نطاق معين " لما تبقي العلاقة مثلا قايمة فقط علي الانجذاب الجسدي او لما يتحول الانجذاب لشهوة " و في فرق كبير جدا لما نقول حب الايروس و نقول شهوة . مش المفروض نساوي الاتنين ببعض لكن ممكن نقول ان من السهل تحول الايروس لشهوة او ان احنا نختزل الايروس لمجرد شهوة وعلاقة .


----------



## Critic (11 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اختلف معك يا اخى*
> *الارتباط لا يعتمد على حب*
> * الايروس = الشهود الجسديه*​*ولا على حب*
> * الفيليا = انجذاب المراهقه*
> ...


الزواج هو العلاقة الوحيدة التى يتوقف نجاحها على اجتماع الثلاثة انواع

بالنسبة لتعريفاتك اختى الحبيبة فهى ليست صحيحة (انا كمان لحد فترة قريبة كنت فاكرها كدة)
الايروس : الانجذاب الجسدى
الفيليا : حب الصداقة
الاغابى : حب العطاء الغير مشروط

واى نوع لوحده من دول لا يكفى ابدا لأنجاح الزواج 

فحب الاغابى لوحده لا يكفى فى الزواج لانه ينتج رهبانا !
الزواج يحتاج لاخذ وعطاء وصداقة وانجذاب جسدى والا فالفشل المحتوم


----------



## white.angel (11 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> الزواج هو العلاقة الوحيدة التى يتوقف نجاحها على اجتماع الثلاثة انواع
> 
> بالنسبة لتعريفاتك اختى الحبيبة فهى ليست صحيحة (انا كمان لحد فترة قريبة كنت فاكرها كدة)
> الايروس : الانجذاب الجسدى
> ...


*انا كنت فاكره ان الايروس شهوه .. لان لما قريت عنه كان احد الامثال عليه حب امنون لثامار .. *
*سأراجع بحث هذا الامر .. برمته* ​


----------



## bob (11 فبراير 2012)

*بصي يا شقاوة انا لقيت ده موجود علي الفيس قولت اشاركك بيه
**علماء يجيبون على : هل هناك حب من اول نظرة ؟

 ما هو سر ارتياحنا لبعض الاشخاص  من  اول  مرة , والبعض بالعكس .. هذا هو السؤال الذي يطرح ويحتاج للاجابة 
 أثبت بعض العلماء مؤخراً أن  هناك  خارطة للحب موجودة في دماغ الإنسان.  هذه الخريطة هي التي تساعد الإنسان  على  معرفة ما إذا كان الشخص المقابل  له مناسب للارتباط به أم لا.
  يفيد العلماء أن خريطة الحب الموجودة في دماغ الإنسان هي عبارة عن مجموعة  من  الصفات  التي يرغب الإنسان بوجودها عند الشخص المثالي الذي يطمح للارتباط به. بحيث  أنة حالما تقابل شخصاً تتوفر فيه الصفات الموجودة في دماغك فإنك تشعر  بالإنجذاب نحوه
  والعكس صحيح. 
  هذه الصفات تخزن في الدماغ خلال  جميع مراحل الحياة مثل ابتسامة أمك وروح الدعابة عند أبيك، أي أنها صفات  تتجمع  على  مدى مشوار الحياة  على  شكل خريطة موجودة في عقلك الباطن.  عندما تقابل إنسانا تنطبق علية معظم الشروط فإن الدماغ يفرز مادة كيماوية  تبعث  على  الشعور بالفرح. كذلك يفرز الجسم هرمونات أخرى. 
  إضافة ذلك  فان الجسم يفرز كميات إضافية  من  الأدرينالين والنورادرينالين مما يسبب  احمرار الوجه، تعرق اليدين، سرعة التنفس، وتسارع في ضربات القلب. بعد ذهاب  الشخص فإن مفعول هذه المواد الكيماوية ينخفض  من  الدم و يصاب الإنسان  بالإرهاق و الاكتئاب. هذا الأمر يفسر لماذا يصاب الإنسان بالحزن عندما يكون  بعيدا عن الشخص الذي يحب*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> الواحد لازم يقول الي ليه و الي عليه " و ده ميمنعش ان البنات تافهين برضة :smil15: . في الحب يتساوي الجميع الشاب و الفتاة , الكهل و الطفل , ذو الخبرة و عديمها "
> و علشان خاطرك صدقيني هنزل موضوع مخصوص و هحاول اتعمق فيه علي قد ما اقدر " بس متشتكيش لو اتعقدتي في الاخر انت الي طلبتي "
> و انصحك لو فعلا مهتمة تصلي كويس علشان انا بطئ شوية في الكتابة " و بصراحة كمان في موضوع تاني في دماغي عاجبني عايز انزله الاول "



هههههه على فكرة مش معترضة على تفاهة البنات دة شئ متفق عليه من زمان اوى و انا شخصيا بتعامل معاه يوميا :smil15: لكن الجديد بقا كان اعترافك دة بس بصراحة عجبنى اوى....اتعقد واضح انك مصمم ماعلينا نزله و ربنا يستر ....طب اى موضوع بقا ابقى ابعتلى اللينك انا مبعرفش ادور :flowers:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *بصي يا شقاوة انا لقيت ده موجود علي الفيس قولت اشاركك بيه
> **علماء يجيبون على : هل هناك حب من اول نظرة ؟
> 
> ما هو سر ارتياحنا لبعض الاشخاص  من  اول  مرة , والبعض بالعكس .. هذا هو السؤال الذي يطرح ويحتاج للاجابة
> ...




حلوة يا بوب انا قريت حاجة شبهها بس موضوع الادرينالين و النورادرينالين دة اول مرة اسمعه بس صدقنى هو تفسير منطقى تاثير الحب نفس تاثير دول :new6: ميرسيه يا بوب لاهتمامك و منورنى بجد


----------

